
Demonsaw – Secure sharing platform - misframer
http://demonsaw.com/
======
loren_kuhn
It's closed source (i'm not asking for FOSS, just being able to compile
myself) and there is a business behind it. It talks about protecting my
privacy. Tell me how I should believe that.

~~~
JD557
According to the FAQ:

>Is demonsaw going to be Open Source?

>This was the question that I was most asked at Defcon. Demonsaw's foundation
is built off of DemonCrypt, which is open-source and available for free on
GitHub (MIT License, also developed by me). Demonsaw itself builds upon
DemonCrypt's functionality and creates a graphical interface for users.

I can't find that repository though (this is the closest thing I could find:
[https://github.com/eijah/demonsaw](https://github.com/eijah/demonsaw)).

~~~
mike-cardwell
From a security point of view, "partially open source" is no better than
"closed source".

~~~
JD557
I agree, however if the lib is indeed open source (which I'm not sure of),
then it should be easier to create a fully open source clone.

------
lgierth
Slightly related, one day after the Demonsaw release party with John McAfee:
[http://gawker.com/john-mcafee-arrested-while-armed-and-
high-...](http://gawker.com/john-mcafee-arrested-while-armed-and-high-as-hell-
on-xa-1722563654)

> The shootout with the police was highly exaggerated and in fact no one was
> even hit by a bullet, let alone harmed by one. The Police knew me and I
> don’t believe their hearts were truly in the shootout, as it is not included
> in the official report. When I ran out of ammunition, I surrendered quietly
> and the officers and my self had a cigarette together and joked about my bad
> aim.

~~~
misframer
Pretty sure this happened _before_ the release party. They joked about it
during Eijah's (demonsaw's author) talk at DEF CON.

------
jacobevelyn
I would've been much more inclined to take this seriously had the testimonials
not all been from John McAfee. After all he's been in the news for in the past
few years, I'd treat a promotion by him as more harmful than helpful.

~~~
IshKebab
Pretty sure that's tongue-in-cheek.

------
mike-cardwell
Just watched the demo video on
[https://www.demonsaw.com/documentation.php](https://www.demonsaw.com/documentation.php)

This is not user friendly software. It's geek friendly certainly, but not user
friendly.

------
defcon_dandy
The presentation software may be closed, the crypto is open.

There was even a workshop to build your own.

[https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-23/dc-23-workshops-
schedu...](https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-23/dc-23-workshops-
schedule.html#Eijah)

Most of the posters were obviously not at Defcon based on the comments and
general ignorance.

------
kozukumi
So everything is transferred through the Demonsew 'router'? And by everything
I mean all searches and file transfers?

------
demonsaw
Eijah here. Just finished up defcon and traveling all day today. Be glad to do
an AMA tomorrow to answer all your questions. Will upload the MIT open source
Demoncrypt code to git tomorrow (sorry didn't sleep much this weekend). In the
meantime you can contact me directly @demon_saw or eijah at demonsaw dot com.

------
demonsaw
Sorry it took a bit longer - still recovering from lack of sleep at Defcon.
Demoncrypt code updated in git:
[https://github.com/eijah/demoncrypt](https://github.com/eijah/demoncrypt)

------
leke
Ubuntu 14.04

noel@Aspire:~/Downloads/demonsaw_linux64$ ./demonsaw ./demonsaw: error while
loading shared libraries: libxcb-sync.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No
such file or directory

------
leke
This reminds me a lot of eMule but without being able to see the IP address of
the people you are sharing with.

I wonder if the servers you connect to are required to log the traffic though?

------
malkia
I'm wondering how much github would tolerate projects that use the site just
for the issue tracker.

------
gammafactor
What problem does this solve exactly?

(As others have mentioned), it's closed source, so who is going to trust it
with personal data? I'd much rather trust bittorrent sync than this but this
point is really irrelevant. This isn't mom and pop software.

On the other hand, those who would like to use it seriously (pirates, hackers,
those who value privacy) will laugh at it, not only because it's closed source
and thus all claims the author makes are unverifiable, but also because the
architecture is crap.

So, summarizing, is there anything of substance besides hype and famewhoring
here? I think not.

~~~
avera
Time is your friend. Just wait and watch. It's ticking, one second by one...
but in a friendly way it does it's "ticking job" or... maybe better "tickling
job" ? You choose, what fits best for your case.

btw, seems that the open core CPP project is available through site's Download
section... under title with big letters named "Crypto for Hackers: The
Workshop"

as is denoted here:
[https://github.com/eijah/demonsaw/issues/2](https://github.com/eijah/demonsaw/issues/2)

~~~
defcon_dandy
Yeah. It was a workshop at Defcon. There seems to be a huge lack of awareness
in this thread!

